Ask HN: What should I use for subscriptions if Stripe isn't in my country? - mlejva
======
moonsly
Paypal could do the trick if it's active and legal in your country. If you
need to accept local online payments, you could google for your local payments
aggregator, which should work the best with your local online currencies.

------
thedangler
Get a merchant account then pm me. Lots of gateways support recurring
payments. They have been around long before Stripe. Also, what country?

------
sparkling
Well, what is your country and where are your customers?

~~~
kaushikt
This is actually the right question. Chances are PayPal is not available in
some countries too. So, really depends where the op is and where are her/his
customers

